# What is Walter?



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

So I have a cute little boy at my house now. He's a tiny little thing. The pictures are a couple of months old. Just wondering if he is mixed...or...? I do not know tiny goats at all. I gotta admit I am pretty in love with him, whatever he is.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Looks like a Nigerian Dwarf. Could be mixed with a different breed too though. Hard to tell. If it is it was probably just another mini. So he is probably 75% or more ND.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you. I am just amazed at how little he is! So if he can manage to reach he would be a good choice to breed with my Nubian girl. Well, she's actually kind of a mini nubian but only 25% Nigerian Dwarf and a pretty big girl.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

SandyNubians said:


> Looks like a Nigerian Dwarf. Could be mixed with a different breed too though. Hard to tell. If it is it was probably just another mini. So he is probably 75% or more ND.


I thought I should add, I got him from a friend. He and his brothers were bottle babies and one has amazing blue eyes. Bottle baby brothers made me think dairy goats for sure.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh, yes. Blue eyes are a Nigerian dwarf thing. Very, very few goats can have blue eyes if they are not nigerian dwarfs or mixed with one. 

Trust me, he'll be able to reach your girl! That's how minis of most breeds are created. I am always so surprised at how these itty bitty goats somehow find a way to get to all the big ol' gals bred!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

SandyNubians said:


> Oh, yes. Blue eyes are a Nigerian dwarf thing. Very, very few goats can have blue eyes if they are not nigerian dwarfs or mixed with one.
> 
> Trust me, he'll be able to reach your girl! That's how minis of most breeds are created. I am always so surprised at how these itty bitty goats somehow find a way to get to all the big ol' gals bred!


That was what I thought about the blue eyes but this is honestly the only mini goat I have ever been around. I am glad to hear he should be able to get the job done! Lol He definitely thinks his leggy girlfriends are sexy. He has been peeing on his face since the day I got him!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is cute.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> He is cute.


Thank you!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

He's a very handsome little man! He'd make some cute minis for sure


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> He's a very handsome little man! He'd make some cute minis for sure


Thank you!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'd caution against using him simply because he's there. You always want to improve and correct faults. Do you know ANYTHING about his dam and sire? I'm talking about production and conformation and temperament, not breed.

For instance, if his dam has a terrible udder, he can pass that along.

You don't want your Nubian's daughters to have terrible udders or tiny teats, just because he's cute and has blue eyes.

Likewise, cute, tiny, blue-eyed shouldn't trump a short, steep rump, narrow escutcheon, and bad hooves.

Just assess what he'll do to/for your herd before getting lost in those eyes, is all I'm saying.

That said, he is cute.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

mariarose said:


> I'd caution against using him simply because he's there. You always want to improve and correct faults. Do you know ANYTHING about his dam and sire? I'm talking about production and conformation and temperament, not breed.
> 
> For instance, if his dam has a terrible udder, he can pass that along.
> 
> ...


I ALMOST think you would be proud of me for the way I have been going about this. So I will tell you how I have dived into this so far. I don't know anything about his parents so I am having to go by looking at him and some guesswork. The guesswork part is that I am assuming he came from a dairy operation of some sort. My friend got 4 bottle baby boys that look mostly alike. So I am hoping that means his mom had a terrific udder but, of course I am guessing. He has great testicles and stands nice and wide (i cannot remember what that area is called and I know you said it but if I try to go back my phone goes crazy on me) which I have heard is an indication of what his daughters udders might be like. I can only go by his personality and since he was a bottle baby, who knows, but he's so good natured. I have had him for about 2 1/2 months and see absolutely no personality problems with him at all. His hooves have been terrific so far, as are Eliza's and Nellie's. My poor Annie has horrible hooves. They are a constant battle. Eliza (my nubian) hasn't been bred since she had her twins (her first kids) and they were a year old March 6th. Eliza has a terrific udder and is still going strong with milk! So my hope is, if he is from dairy lines and I get kids from him and Eliza they will be some amazingly milky but slightly smaller goaties. His eyes are brown though, his brother had the blue eyes. So, hopefully I have looked at him objectively. I will admit it's hard to get past the OMG he is the cutest thing I have ever seen feeling, but I tried really hard. Lol


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I am so proud of you! You've done a fantastic job with the info you could glean. Well done.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

mariarose said:


> I am so proud of you! You've done a fantastic job with the info you could glean. Well done.


Yayyy, thank you! I will admit I thought of you and the fact that you would be awfully disappointed if I didn't! Lol


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Cute lil dude! If he has nubian in him and i say he does cause of those adorable airplanes.... he is most likely an f1 mini. The lower gens usually have propellars for ears. And nigi ears stand erect most of the time and they have more control over them than nubians. But they have a bit more length to them than nigi ears. By the time they get to be higher gens you want those long beautiful floppy ears like phoenix has... he has an f5 mini.

This is my buttercup.... ear look familiar? Lol! She is an f1.










This first pic of him was a few months ago but it shows his ears better.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Wow hes a handsome Bucklin


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> Cute lil dude! If he has nubian in him and i say he does cause of those adorable airplanes.... he is most likely an f1 mini. The lower gens usually have propellars for ears. And nigi ears stand erect most of the time and they have more control over them than nubians. But they have a bit more length to them than nigi ears. By the time they get to be higher gens you want those long beautiful floppy ears like phoenix has... he has an f5 mini.
> 
> This is my buttercup.... ear look familiar? Lol! She is an f1.
> 
> ...


Awww they are so cute. So do you think he would be so tiny if he had nubian in him? Of course I am not used to mini goats so he may just seem tiny to me. Here is a pic of my Eliza. She's 3/4 nubian and 1/4 Nigerian. Her ears are somewhat shorter than a nubian but not to the airplane stage. Lol


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

New-goat-mom said:


> Awww they are so cute. So do you think he would be so tiny if he had nubian in him? Of course I am not used to mini goats so he may just seem tiny to me. Here is a pic of my Eliza. She's 3/4 nubian and 1/4 Nigerian. Her ears are somewhat shorter than a nubian but not to the airplane stage. Lol
> View attachment 158559


Buttercup is mostly nigi... mom is nigi and dad an f4 mini. She is bout five months old now and is just about as tall as her maman. But if you have never been around mini breeds then yep they can seem very tinny. 

The main reason i say he has nubian in him.... nigis have nice erect ears and when you add in some nub to the mix they get more propellars like he has. . It could also be that he just got propellars and is full nigi. Or that he was lookin at you tryin figure you out. They will move those ears a d look lile that. But most of the time they should stay erect.

Bibbin on the left is gracie on the rights kid from last year. This is his got treats maman look. Lol! The only time he does his ears lile this is when he is bein a mooch. Lol! Most of the time they are like gracie's are.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL awesome goat pic - like - hey hoooman


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MadCatX said:


> LOL awesome goat pic - like - hey hoooman


That is exactly what he was doin. Lol!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All are nice.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MadCatX said:


> Wow hes a handsome Bucklin


Come take him home with you! Lol! I am keepin his sister.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Don't always count on a Nigerian buck being able to reach a standard doe on their own. I know many people who were told there would be no problem, only to end up with no pregnancies. I have Minis, I also have to make a stand for my 2 Nigerians ( 1 of which has years of breeding experience) in order for them to get my girls pregnant.

I don't know but those ears on the original posters bucking don't look like they have any Nubian in them to me. None of my F1 Mini Nubians have ears that erect, not even when an F1 was bred to a Nigerian. Whatever he is, he is a cutie!


----------

